# General > Hobbies >  Cricut machine

## porshiepoo

Just windering if anyone knows of someone who is able to fix Cricut create machines up here?
The blade housing doesn't go up and down like it should and so it's cutting the paper when it shouldn't. I've tried new blades, new mats, various settings and have reset the machine as per Prove website.
Provo are sending me out a new blade housing but have said if that's not the fix then I need a new machine. 
Wouldn't be so gutted but my mum gave me this one cos she upgraded to the newest one and it worked fine right till she posted it. The delivery company chucked the box over the fence though and I suspect they broke something.  :: 

Just wondered if there's a fixer in the area?

----------

